# Health message:



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a thought....

* 
HEALTH MESSAGE:

1. If walking/cycling is good for your health, the postman would be immortal.
2. A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water and is fat.
3. A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 15 years.
... 4. A tortoise doesn't run, does nothing ..yet lives for 450 years.

AND YOU TELL ME TO EXERCISE!

*


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay, you crack me up!

:lolsmash:

I used to live practically across the street from Mother Francis Hospital. I got my one meal a day at the Dunkin' Donuts 'round the corner. Ah, the days of the starving student... 

I hear Tyler these days is practically the Wild West, with a per capita homicide rate to rival even Memphis.

Say it ain't so....


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HozayBuck ...

Thanks for the smile ... 

:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------

